# suche rda



## rudersn (7. März 2013)

hab mich entschieden wieder mit wow anzufangen 

fraktion: bevorzugt allianz, horde nur auf dun morogh

server: pve, nette leute, keine warteschleifen, nicht ausgestorben,

bitte pn an mich

mfg rudi


----------



## raptor14 (11. März 2013)

Also irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir mit der PN nicht, deshalb auf diesem Wege.

Ich schicke dir gerne eine RDA für Khaz'goroth, ist ein super Server, bin mit Unterbrechungen schon ein paar Jahre dort. Ausgewogenes Verhältnis von Allianz und Horde ... nette Leute, kurze Wartezeiten im Tool und nie Wartezeiten beim Login. Kann man empfehlen.

Also schick mir einfach ne PN oder poste deine eMail-Adresse.

ciao


----------



## rudersn (11. März 2013)

rudi1995@live.de

danke  ich aktivier dann noch die gamecard alson mount bekommst du auch


----------



## raptor14 (11. März 2013)

Habe eben die Einladung verschickt. Ich wünsch dir schon mal viel Spaß.


----------



## rudersn (11. März 2013)

wielang muss man da inaktiv sein? weil bei mir kommt da immern fehler


----------



## raptor14 (11. März 2013)

gute Frage, ich glaube da stand mal was von 04.03.2012 ... also wenn du danach aktiv gewesen bist, dann funktioniert das wohl leider nicht ...

https://eu.battle.net/support/de/article/rolle-der-auferstehung-faq


----------



## rudersn (11. März 2013)

hmm schade dann gehts nicht aber trotzdem danke werd mir nen char auf Khaz'goroth machen


----------



## the thing (14. März 2013)

rudersn schrieb:


> rudi@liv.de
> 
> danke  ich aktivier dann noch die gamecard alson mount bekommst du auch


 
du solltest deine mailadresse nicht öffentlich in foren posten, wenn du nicht auf spam verteilern landen willst.
Foren werden zyklisch gecrawlt.. sei es von Suchmaschinen oder tatsächlich von Servern die Daten an dritte weiter geben..


----------



## Henlenrose (20. März 2013)

Habe eben die Einladung verschickt. Ich wünsch dir schon mal viel Spaß. 









__________________________________________________
Diablo 3 Gold|Gw2 gold|Wow Gold|Runescape Gold


----------



## raptor14 (20. März 2013)

Henlenrose schrieb:


> Habe eben die Einladung verschickt. Ich wünsch dir schon mal viel Spaß.



Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ;-)


----------

